# The Malacca Strait's growing submarine race: Singapore vs Malaysia vs Indonesia



## CougarKing (17 Jul 2013)

> *The Submarine Race in the Malaccan Strait*
> By  Zachary Keck
> July 16, 2013
> The Diplomat
> ...


----------

